# SaltMarsh heron 18 build



## Haler (Jan 29, 2018)

Long time coming and it looks like she’s done. Came out way better than I pictured in my head and are beyond excited to pick her up Monday!! Couple more things to do but that will come when time allows. The whole group at ankona/SaltMarsh is dead on what everyone says, this whole process has been great and feel I’m now part of the cool kids club. Time to feeesch!!

SaltMarsh Heron 18 Matterhorn white with black out package
Suzuki 60
Foreman prop
Single plumbed well
6’ powerpole sportsman
Simrad go9 with totalscan, NMeA2000 for gauges and fuel load, fusion sonic hub, JL Audio m400/4 amp and a pair of JL Audio 8.8 speakers(I’m in the audio/electronics business)
V Marine push holders, caddy, and cool steering knob cover


----------



## MAK (Dec 15, 2017)

Great looking rig. Will be interested to hear what kind of speeds you get with your Suzuki 60.


----------



## Haler (Jan 29, 2018)

I’m am as well, Mel and I had long talks about low hp and the hulls efficiency. I’m not a speed freak and also want shallow draft. I originally signed up for the heron 16 but have kids and live in Tampa bay. The bay can do wonders some days so the extra length was meaningful to me. I’m a zuke fan and chose the 60 without anyone having any data at all on this hull, so let’s hope I chose right.


----------



## THX1138 (Dec 20, 2016)

Welcome to the family!! I love the rig bro, they did very good for you. Id also be interested to hear the performance numbers with the zuke 60. Congrats on the boat 

Lou


----------



## MAK (Dec 15, 2017)

I just purchased a brand new Suzuki 60 for my old Key West 1520. Sort of thinking that at some point in the future I would want to move it to something like the Heron or an Ankona in 17-18’, but wasn’t sure if it would be enough HP... 
Although at this point I haven’t been able to get any fishing in with it, so who knows, I may end up being happy sticking with the 1520.


----------



## Haler (Jan 29, 2018)

What helped me was seeing that east cape does lots of evo x models with the zuke 60, similar size boats and I don’t hear any complaints


----------



## zlenart (Jan 30, 2016)

Haler said:


> I’m am as well, Mel and I had long talks about low hp and the hulls efficiency. I’m not a speed freak and also want shallow draft. I originally signed up for the heron 16 but have kids and live in Tampa bay. The bay can do wonders some days so the extra length was meaningful to me. I’m a zuke fan and chose the 60 without anyone having any data at all on this hull, so let’s hope I chose right.


I'm in St Pete and picked up a Cayo 180 in January. Would love to check out your skiff sometime.


----------



## Haler (Jan 29, 2018)

I’m in Tampa so anytime, Ill have it at the ankona demo day in June which might be a good time to see it and maybe a couple others. The Cayo 17 was on my list years ago until something stepped in my way, got back to my feet and waited patiently over the past year to what I feel is a dream come true.


----------



## bone1fish (May 8, 2016)

Nice looking boat. The 18 is probably a better bet in Tampa. What part of the bay do you usually fish? If I can I will be at the demo day in June.


----------



## THX1138 (Dec 20, 2016)

Did you get any fish slime on this thing yet?

Lou


----------



## Haler (Jan 29, 2018)

All over years ago with my last skiff, coming from my live paddle boards recently and just haven’t been fishing enough to be honest. I’ve got a couple places in mind to concentrate on plus teaching my girl my horrible art of fly casting lol. And no I haven’t taken it out yet, gotta wait till Saturday unfortunately, hopefully weather cooperates.


----------



## THX1138 (Dec 20, 2016)

Bruh! I'm dying here!! Did you get hero out this weekend?

Lou


----------



## Haler (Jan 29, 2018)

Ok so here goes...
Got out early Saturday morning. Had to do the break in thing which I’m following to a T. Chug a lugged around under 3k till the 2 hour mark, bumped to 4K for hour 2-3 and was surprised the difference and ease to plane. Cruised around for a little and did some fishing, she caught fish, woohoo! Poled her around and fought the wind, tracking was a pain. Hauled north to put some hours on her, cross wind with a solid 1 foot chop and got a little spray. Didn’t concern me as anyone in Tampa knows it was blowing like hell Saturday. Fished and drove the rest of the day and got to hour 6.
Sunday launched and headed through the river, still learning the tabs and trim setup briefly saw 32 on the gps around 5950 rpms, remember she’s got jacks shallow water prop(12.5x14xc), I think there is some tweaking to do on the prop. Caught a few fish, threw like hell at some tarpon with no luck. Rain set in and high tailed it for a photo shoot. Dropped back in around Apollo beach with 3 aboard(rest of the time was 2), hit some shallow water and though I need to see what she can do here, tab down trim up and hopped right up in 16-18” of water in probably 5 seconds. Didn’t feel the bottom either. 
Overall impressions so far I’m stoked, love the build, would like a couple more mph in the end so we’ll see what jack says. Poling is my only complaint. Keep in mind it’s been years since I’ve poled and my last skiff was a bateau fs18 that I built and was cake. It’s a learning curve and I’m sure I’ll get it down. Draft was right at 8-9” with 20 gallons of fuel, gear, yeti 45 with ice, food, drinks and two people(315 lbs). Hope this helps and fire away.


----------



## THX1138 (Dec 20, 2016)

Sounds great bro!

Lou


----------



## Austin Rudd (May 14, 2020)

Any more news on prop? I have one priced out now with a 90hp but considering the 60 as well


----------

